# Has anyone got a bad rock multitrack I can borrow for mixing practice



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

haha I will explain...

A client of mine has just got their studio setup and for the next step I was going to be guiding them through the tracking and mixing process. The client was going to play guitar and bass, and I was going to do his drums for him. He's a pink floyd addict, and generally likes rock.

He has had problems with his hands and has just been diagnosed with carpal tunnel syndrome - he's going for surgery and will be laying off the guitar for about six weeks....

So I want to go straight to mixing with him. All my own stuff is electronica, virtual instrument based, all rock solid timing wise, no bleed etc. no good for teaching him. 

So I'm looking for a multitrack rock recording that will give him what he can expect from recording a band in his own studio - bad drummer, lots of mic bleed, out of tune vocalist, all that good stuff - you know what i mean 

Then I can work with him on how to deal with all those problems while his hands heal and he can't record himself. 

Can anyone help me out?

Cheers,

J


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got the PERFECT session for you. haha.

It's from an album I recorded in school. Drummer was terribly off time, in one song, I couldn't even beat detective it into sounding right...lolol. Vocalist was the best person there even though he needs a lil' tuning. The guitarists couldn't play well either...No bass because the bassist couldn't cut it. It's aggravating when a band tells you "oh, we're super tight!" and then flop at the session.

It's 654mbs, want a single download or shall I split into multiples?


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Josh, that sounds like the kind of thing I'm looking for... :T

I use DropBox for sending and receiving large files - it's pretty cool - it integrates really nicely with the desktop.

But if you have another way you prefer, that's fine with me


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I have dropbox too. I can get that all set up, probably tonight or tomorrow. I'm spending the day with my friends and we're going ghost hunting later, so it'll be a little while . Unless you need it immediately?


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

That's cool, I don't need it right away, I'll be going there sometime during the week.

Thanks, I appreciate it 

Happy hunting....


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, I should add that it needs to be bad, but fixable...still possible to get a satisfactory result out of it, lol.....

No point giving him something that is *so* bad that it puts him off for life.....:doh:


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

haha, this track isn't nearly as bad as others.


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

Jonathanm, I have oodles of live multitrack recordings if they are any use to you. Very good for practising production techniques.

Nathan.

>


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheers mate, sounds good....pm on it's way :T


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

I may have the tracks you want also - a demo I did a couple of years ago for a cover band... they did Comfortably Numb. Sang it with fake English accents even (I almost puked). Pro Tools session. I'll have to check my archives to see if it's still around or if I trashed the whole thing. 
If interested, let me know.


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Darnstrat said:


> I may have the tracks you want also - a demo I did a couple of years ago for a cover band... they did Comfortably Numb. Sang it with fake English accents even (I almost puked). Pro Tools session. I'll have to check my archives to see if it's still around or if I trashed the whole thing.
> If interested, let me know.


That's funny...

But yeah, sounds perfect, actually... will pm you


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

jonathanm said:


> That's funny...
> 
> But yeah, sounds perfect, actually... will pm you


Found the tracks.. have consolidated all the audio files so they're the same length. Can send you those and you can use any DAW to mix/edit/fix.

Don


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Great, Don - thanks a lot


----------

